# Road America?



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Help?!
I want to build a Road America (Elkhart Lake, WI) course in HO . Scenery will be done over time. I only have Tyco track. I can go as big as 5x16. Width is limited. If it needs longer than 16 it may be possible. Anyone have a HO plan or know how to use a track designer or where to get one?

I googled Road America in HO and found very little.


----------



## ggnagy (Aug 16, 2010)

Good news is, there is a plan out there. Bad news is, it's for Tomy track and uses 6",9",12" and 18" turn radii and not all of those are available for Tyco. http://http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/image/Tomy/Layouts/RoadAmerica_cc.gif. This is from the Tomy Long Beach race set, and can be found at http://http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/RaceSets.html Might be a good starting off point for designing with, and working out the substitutions that would need to be made. 

I might have seen an old layout plan out there as well, that sort of resembled Road America, but used more "generic" turn radii.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

http://www.roadamerica.com/ There are maps of the track on the site.

If you want photos of particular areas I might be able to help as I have plenty from attending various events there. 

-Scott


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Here's a link to Linearedge, a company that makes wooden wall hangings of several race tracks including Road America....you can get a good idea of the track configuration and model one to fit your space

http://www.linearedge.com/products-page/american-le-mans/road-america/


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

If you're looking for a track designer, check out Ultimate Racer at: http://www.uracerweb.org/


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

This track is for sale in Milwaukee if you are so inclined.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Let me guess a few grand?


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> Let me guess a few grand?


 
Last I heard it was about $500 for the whole deal-e-o.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Used tracks are almost impossible to sell,they don't usually fetch much money
Alot of times guys can't even give them away.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

$500?! Hmmm may have to sell a toy to get that track.


----------

